# [SOLVED] Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out



## VividSynergy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm suffering from a problem where my computer is just failing to boot.

So, my computer, speakers, and my monitor are all connected to a power surge protection thing. When I go to sleep, I normally unplug the power surge protection after I turn the computer off because the little lights from my speakers and my monitor bother me.

So, on Monday night, I proceeded to do the same thing that I do every night. However, after I pulled the power surge protection cord from the power outlet, I realized that my computer was actually in "sleep" mode. I thought it was no big deal so I just went to sleep.

The next morning, I re-plugged the power surge connection and attempted to start my computer, but nothing happened. I tried unplugging and re-plugging the power surge connection but that wasn't working. I tried hitting the on/off switch on the power supply and after I did that, it worked perfectly. I thought it was some freak occurrence so I ignored it.

Now, the same evening, I pulled the power surge connection cord from the power outlet, and I realized the computer was on "sleep" mode again. I thought it was no big deal so I went to sleep.

I woke up this morning, and I tried to turn my computer on and I'm suffering the same problem. Everything that is connected to the power surge protection thing is working fine, apart from the computer, and I have no idea why.

I tried hitting the on/off switch on the power supply like I did the day before, but this time it didn't do anything. I tried disconnecting the cords that go from the power supply to the motherboard and that didn't seem to fix anything either. Now, I'm stuck with a computer that just doesn't seem to want to boot.

Here are my system specs:

CPU: Newegg.com - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor BX80570E8400
Motherboard: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard
Video Card: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N450OC-1GI GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Sound Card: Newegg.com - Creative 70SB073A00000 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Memory: Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C3
Power Supply: Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
Case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UB Black /Blue Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Hard Drive: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
DVD Drive: Product Details | Sony Storage Support
Operating System: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Monitor: Newegg.com - Acer X223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2500:1

I'm not really sure what to do next to troubleshoot this problem.

Thanks, VividSynergy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

Try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## VividSynergy (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I've never tried something like resetting the CMOS before, so I'm not sure if I did it correctly. But, I just let a paperclip touch both pins of the CLR_CMOS jumper for about 30 seconds and it still doesn't work.

I did the paperclip test with my power supply:

Blog - How-to Test Your Corsair Power Supply

The power supply did not seem to do anything and seemed to have failed. However, I was not able to find a cord from the power supply to connect to one of my case fans, so maybe it actually does work. I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

Sounds like shock to the psu blew it to me, even though it is a good quality one but I believe they have 5 year warranty.


----------



## VividSynergy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

Alright, I'm in the process of RMA'ing my old power supply.

But in the meantime, I still wanted to use my computer. I found this power supply in my house:

Newegg.com - OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply

This was the power supply I used about 3 years ago for my last computer. It hasn't been used since then.

Anyway, I plugged it in and the computer booted up. However, after about 15 minutes, I smelled something burning. I'm not 100% sure, but I believe it was coming from the power supply. I thought it could've been dust, so I air dusted it, but there didn't seem to be that much dust.

So, I'm just wondering, how big of a risk is it to use this power supply? I'm currently monitoring it to see if the smell comes back, and if it does, I most likely will stop using it. I just wanted to get a second opinion of how big of a risk this is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

it's not worth the risk,if it does it may be to late to stop it damaging other components


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

When your new power supply arrives double check all of your components to make sure everything is seated correctly such as your ram and video card. Some memory sticks come with stickers on them as well and the smell could have been one of those stickers melting so I would recommend checking that before you plug your new PSU in. If the sticker is melted I would replace the ram as well.


----------



## VividSynergy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

Alright, Corsair finally got my RMA done and sent me a new power supply of the same model:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

However, while we were waiting for the RMA, we bought another power supply:

Newegg.com - RAIDMAX RX-850AE 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

I'm just wondering, which one should I end up using for my computer? Which one is better or more recommended for my system?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

get rid of the raidmax junk


----------



## VividSynergy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer Fails to Boot after Power Cord was Pulled Out*

Alright, thanks for the suggestion.

And thank you to everyone who helped me in this thread.  I think my power supply problems are fixed now.

Thanks,
~VividSynergy


----------

